# The Frodo pictures post



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm also trying to think of registration names. Usually sticking within the LOTR theme. 

I've got: 

Light of Earendiel (know I spelled it wrong but don't feel like looking up the name in the Fellowship right now.)
Fellowship of the Ring (Member of the Fellowship?)
Into the West
Concerning Hobbits
Frodo Baggins Ringbearer
Dragonslayer (yes, I know that's Bard from The Hobbit but doesn't it sound cool?)
Elf-friend




I'm open to ideas. Not particularly thrilled with any of mine.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

He looks very sweet 

If I were to pick a hobbit themed registered name, I'd go for "Fool of a Took"... but he's a Baggins, not a Took!

Just "Ringbearer" would be nice I think
"Tricksy Hobbitses" 
"Fly You Fools"
"Shireling"
"Mellon" (elvish word for friend)
"Prancing Pony"
"Longshanks"
"Underhill"
"Coat of Mithril"


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the "Tricksy Hobbitses", "Shireling", and "Mellon".


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your pup is so cute. Personally I like the first one the best. And haha on the spelling, for the life of me when I was naming one of my glass animals I couldn't spell Undomeil...I had to look it up.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Oooh, nice, I've been wanting to see pictures of him! What a cutie! Got to love the other LotR pups. My earliest memories of the Tolkien stories are the oooold animated specials. So I'd be tempted to give him names like "Of the Nine Fingers", "The Bearer of the Ring", or "Where There's a Whip, There's a Way". Because those songs have stuck with me all these years, haha.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

"Bronwe athan Harthad"
A name given to Frodo by Gandalf in an early version of The Lord of the Rings, revealed in The History of Middle-earth. It means *"Endurance beyond Hope"*. 

[Source: http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Frodo_Baggins]


ETA: I really like "Concerning Hobbits" too.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

"A Wizard is Never Late"? 

Or, if you wanna be even more pop-culture-y, "Taking the Hobbits to Isengard" because of that old remix on youtube.

Oooooor, there's always "My Precious"


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Sibe said:


> "Bronwe athan Harthad"
> A name given to Frodo by Gandalf in an early version of The Lord of the Rings, revealed in The History of Middle-earth. It means *"Endurance beyond Hope"*.
> 
> [Source: http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Frodo_Baggins]
> ...


Ok, that's just awesome.Just don't know if I could pronounce it. 

M
Notgaga, I also like "My Precious". I'm getting some good ideas.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I like "Concerning Hobbits". Our family is really into LOTR (our last name is Shires so....). 
I sort of like "There and Back Again" but that might be a bit long? I'm actually trying to come up with a registered name for Lad. I've got time as he won't need a name until I'm ready to do his CGC (since he is a mix there isn't a rush).


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

I also thought of "Into a Fantasy" inspired by this:https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DiVWvrt6jKw


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

I thought of "There and back again" actually.

I'm terrified I'll lose the paperwork if I don't register him soon.


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Playing outside with the kids. 









Obedience class (that attention got a reward!)









One of my favourite pictures...just in from the rain









ETA: Oh, I decided on the registration name "Europe's Shireling". I chose the "Europe" part based off this song (https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=daqfr6DJsGc) and also in tribute to his heavy European heritage (dad is a German, mom has heavy Swedish bloodlines). The "Shireling" part I hope is obvious.


----------



## kolnidur (May 28, 2015)

Oh my God he's adorable!! Look at the baby!!!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Moar pretty pictures please!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh goodness, he is so cute! Nothing beats a spaniel puppy for cuteness!

I am a huge LOTR nerd (if you couldn't guess by my name) but nothing good is coming to me at the moment. I'll have to keep thinking.

ETA: OMG tail! I didn't realize he had a tail! That's awesome


----------

